# Spanish on the Fly



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Went out friday morning into the southern end of the bay and it was a beautiful day to be kayaking. I saw a few schools of spanish working bait so I tossed in some beautiful flys tied by tmbr8 and ended up landing three spanish mackerel on the fly rod from my kayak. :thumbup: They were not spectacular, but fun all the same. All three were around 14 inches, but I did see a few bruisers in the school. 

Had a fun time, weather was perfect to be outside, it was a bonus to catch the fish. Only downside was the awesome sunburn I ended up with.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

A few spanish, nice sunburn, and you rescued a beach ball for some local kids...I would call that a good day. Glad to hear they are hitting a few different flies; #2 clousers in various colors. I've found they become more picky as summer approaches so get while the gettin' is good!


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys - where would you suggest launching a yak to try to get in on some of those fly rod spanish? Thanks


----------

